# Critique our London Itinerary



## 3kids4me (Apr 16, 2008)

Are you sick of hearing about my trip to London yet?  No?  What's wrong with you?  Seriously, though, I'm glad...because I want you to critique my plans so far and tell me what to keep/change/leave out.  You already know that it's Rachel and me, and Rachel needs to minimize walking or have rest periods.  One thing she loves (as do I) is the theatre, and she also like amusement parks, but I guess that's not as relevant...lol!

And here we go....

*Arrive Thursday Evening...plane lands at 8:30 p.m.*

--Schedule car service to flat
--Get settled and run out for a late bite
--Try to sleep

*Friday *

Try to rise by 10:00.  Take Original London (HOHO) Bus Tour for entire route, which I believe takes about two hours.  Hop on/off after that if we see something interesting.  Reservation for flight on the London Eye at 6:00 p.m.  Perhaps visit Dali Experience (right near eye) or London Aquarium (also near Eye)

Must work in a trip to Hard Rock to get t-shirts if nothing else.

*Saturday*

Madame Tussaud's

Nice afternoon tea (dress-up)  or perhaps the Orangerie at Kensington Palace or perhaps the Rooftop Gardens in Kensington

5:00 - Tickets for Mousetrap

*Sunday*

Tower of London

Thames Cruise (which come with my HOHO ticket) from the Tower...perhaps to Greenwich to see whatever one sees in Greenwich?

If not too tired after this, perhaps a trip to Harrod's Food Hall?

Ceremony of Keys at Tower of London, must be there by 9:30 p.m.

*Monday*

Tour to Hampton Court Palace or perhaps something similar a bit outside of London but not as far as Bath

No evening plans so far

*Tuesday*

London Zoo?

Tickets to see Jersey Boys at 7:30 p.m.

*Wednesday *

Science Museum

Perhaps V&A 

Tickets to see Sound of Music at 7:00 p.m.

*Thursday*

Return home (sigh)


I feel like we're missing so much!  Should I spend Monday in London seeing more rather than going to Hampton Court Palace or other tour outside London?

Thanks for any input!!

Sharon


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Sharon,
You make me feel like I wasted time in London!!!   It looks like a fabulous intinerary.  I think it may be a little tiring for Rachel.  Anyway to work in a little naptime?  Even the Tower of London tour is a lot of walking....
Have a great time....I did a mother-daughter European tour with my daughter when she was in sixth grade and we still talk about it!!!!


----------



## Jimster (Apr 16, 2008)

*itinerary*

I was just in London 3 weeks ago and have been their previously.  In looking at your itinerary I would certainly make some changes.  It is going to cost you $80 to go to Mde Toussand's.  I was just there.  For your $80 you will get to take pictures of you and your daughter with wax figures like Tom Cruise, the Beatles, George Bush (ugh).  That's about $80 for an hour and a half.  Let's put it this way, it would not be high on my list but I admit I've done it.   On the other hand, you are not going to the British Museum which currently has a Terra Cotta soldiers exhibit (tickets required in advance) and it has some of the greatest art in the world (including the Rosetta Stone and the famous Greek heads or marbles) nor are you going to the Albert Museum (which is fantastic) or any other museums for that matter besides the Science Museum and they are mainly free.  You are also not going to St. Paul's which is worth the trip and what about Westminster Abbey and the Houses of Parliament.  Then there is always the Churchill war roommuseum and the changing of the guard at Buckingham Palace and the horse guards.  I've been on the BA wheel and that is ok but only ok and if you are there during rainy weather it will not be too great.  The free boat trip down the river is ok but getting off there at Grenwich (sp? I am having a brain spasm today) is fine but the walk to the observatory is a good 15 minute hike.  All of this depends on what your tastes are.  Clearly as a lawyer and a historian I tend to want to see some historical items.  I also appreciate fine art (opps no Portrait Gallery or National Gallery for you on the list either).  If those are not of interest to you then don't go and substitute something that is of interest to you.  I would also encourage you to try the London Walks.  They have a whole brochure of different walks.  In any case, have a good time!

I may be confused but I believe there are 4 hop on hop off bus routes.  Check to see which one(s) you are going to take.

While the Ceremony of the Keys is good (I've done it), you may want to come back during the daylight.  You won't get to see the Crown Jewels at the Ceremony of the Keys and things look different in the daylight.  I would add that just before you get on your boat cruise since it is really close.  You don't say how you are getting around London.  The day on the hop on hop off will be fine but after that I'd advise some kind of tube pass without going into specifics.

Finally, when I travel I always try to go to places that I could never go to anywhere else.  Mde Toussand's does not fall into that category- the British Museum does.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice itinerary but I also would skip Madame Tussaud's and the London Eye and replace with one or more of the many gallery's and Museums in London. The National Gallery near Trafalgar Square, The British, The Tate (Old and/or Modern) and the V&A are some of my favorites. Greenwich is nice but it involves a lot of walking up hill to the Observatory and town if you arrive via the Thames. Hampton Court Palace is a good stop as well.

If they still allow it, a visit to the Stranger's Gallery in The House of Commons during Question Time is a hoot. Seeing all the back and forth between the Prime Minister and the Loyal Opposition is a lesson in how interesting and entertaining a debate can be, not to mention looking for those MP's who use the time for a nap.

We also have sat in on trials at The Old Bailey which was also very interesting seeing the Bewigged Barristers and the Judge engaging in some spirited discussions.

Enjoy the visit.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 16, 2008)

I know Jim, but I'm traveling with a 14 year old girl.  She loves the Tussaud's here, and believe me, I've asked her a few times if she would just as soon like to skip it since we do have one here, and the answer has been no each time.  I guess I can't blame her...which would you rather see as a teenager, a wax Tom Cruise or a marble Greek head? 

And while I love art museums, that's not going to be high on her list.  However, we will try to see the costume exhibit at the V&A.

We do have the Tower on our list, for Sunday.  I loved that and I'm hoping she will too, but it is a lot of walking.  They do have a nice restaurant there, though, and lots of places to sit.

We may visit Westminster Abbey or St. Pauls during the first day when we can hop on/hop off the bus tour.  What do you think?  (Still going back and forth on whether to do the "live guide" route or the recorded route...)

P.S.  I have seven day travel cards for both of us, which are also good on the buses.  We'll probably use the buses a lot since they are above ground and closer to our flat as well.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with the others that Madame Tussards is a big waste of time and money.  I personally would also skip the zoo since you can see animals anywhere.

Westminster Abbey is fabulous and is right next to Parliament so those would be great.  And just a block down the street you can see the changing of the horse guards (or whatever they call it).

I also enjoyed the National Portrait Gallery because I liked seeing the faces of historical figures.  It's free so you can be in and out in an hour if you don't want to see everything.  It's right next to the National Gallery so you could see both and have lunch at Trafalgar Square.  

I would also try to see the changing of the guard at Buckingham Palace. You could do that first thing and then walk to either the Galleries and Trafalgar Square or to the Westminster/Parliament area.

If you're not into history, shopping at Covent Garden is fun.  There is also a street market on Saturdays on Portobello Road which is a great way to browse and spend half a day.  Go there instead of Tussards!  You'll save some money and have a fun time.

Oh... on the plus side, I give a big thumbs up to Hampton Court.

ETA... consider going to the lunchbox theater at Bridewell theatre.  They do an abbreviated Shakespeare play in one hour.  You can eat your lunch while you watch.  It is perfect for a child to get a taste of the Bard.  We took my then 8yo granddaugter to The Taming of the Shrew and it was fantastic.

http://www.stbridefoundation.org/bridewelltheatre/index.html



Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 16, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> IWe may visit Westminster Abbey or St. Pauls during the first day when we can hop on/hop off the bus tour.  What do you think?  (Still going back and forth on whether to do the "live guide" route or the recorded route...)



We did the live tour at Westminster Abbey and it was verrrry boring.  Usually I think tours are the way to go because you learn so much more but the tour we were on was led by a verger and it was more about the history of the church, not about the amazing architecture or the royalty buried there.

So sorry to read that your daughter is set on Madame Tussards!  It's going to be just like the one in New York so she's already seen it all.  

Deb


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's another voice for skipping the wax museum; they are the same the world around--and that's not giving them much.  The British Museum, on the other hand.......to have been within reach of having actually seen the Rosetta Stone and not to have done it?  Not to have seen the Elgin marbles is to have missed a cultural experience that cannot be duplicated.  As Rachel goes on in school, she'll be able to think, "Oh, yes; I saw...."  Maybe not everything should be geared to her current age.

You don't mention the British Library; it is outstanding.  For example, the open display includes original scores from the Beatles and you can look at them.  There's a wonderful computer that lets you look at Alice in Wonderderland (the original) page by page, as well as several copies of the Magna Carta.  It's right by the subway station, and it doesn't take long to do; it's definitely non-tiring, and again, "Oh, yes; I saw....."

Westminister Abbey and St. Pauls:  we attended Evensong at each (different trips).  It's a great way to actually have a memory of the cathedral.  If you are among the first to go in, you'll be allowed to sit in the choir seats; you'll be right with the choir, and you'll experience the acustics and really get a feel for the place.  Again, it doesn't take long--about an hour--and it's an experience that neither of us will ever forget.  I think one of them is on Wed. evening at 6:00 and the other may be on Thur. evening at 6:00, but check.  It's a way to actually experience the cathedrals.

I, too, would skip the zoo.  It's not really one of the world's great zoos, and as someone above pointed out, you can see the same animals in any zoo.  I'd save energy and see something unique to London.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 16, 2008)

*my 2 cents again*

I second the vote for the British Library.  Some remarkable exhibits including the live sheet music from the Beatles.  One other item i thought about.  I think on an earlier post you mentioned Mary Poppins.  Well, the back drop for one scene in Mary P with the birds, is St. Paul's.  You might mention that.  As for V & A, the room with the casts of Traejen's column and other old castings is unbelieveable.  It has a life size statue of David as well.  Not as impressive as David in Florence, but fantastic.  Finally, I put the zoo in the category of you can see it anywhere and obviously I would skip that too.


----------



## Janie (Apr 16, 2008)

Your Sunday schedule: Tower--> Greenwich--> harrods food hall--> Tower = undoable, IMHO.  The time and distance is too great.  By the time you get to Greenwich in the far east, you won't want to go all the way back to Harrods in the west and then all the way back to the Tower in the east.

Take it easy in the morning, put Greenwich and the Tower in the afternoon/end of the day, go for a late dinner somewhere on the east side of town, and then go back to the Tower for the key thing.

There is stuff to see in Greenwich:  The maritime museum is great and does have a lot of stuff for kids (even teenagers).  Also, it has a kind of cool small town atmosphere that will make you feel as though you're outside of London. There are a lot of cute shops and restaurants. Unfortunately one of the most interesting things (the Observatory) involves a long and fairly strenuous walk uphill.

How about a street market? I wouldn't do Portobello Road: everyone in the crowd is a tourist,  and it's so crowded that you can't even see the stalls.  

See http://www.streetsensation.co.uk/markets.htm for some other options.

It's always tough when traveling with teens--they tend to gravitate to the familiar, but I have found that it's good to make them stretch a bit on vacation.  Sometimes it opens up a whole new area of interest.


----------



## hjp (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll add my second to those who suggest deleting Tussaud's and the zoo and substitute historical/museums agendas.

While a 14-year old may think she wants to see Tussaud's, the exposure to the things that are in the British Museum, the National Gallery, Victoria & Albert, St. Pauls, the Churchill War Rooms, etc., cannot be beat.  That's what London is all about.  Would that I could have been exposed to those gems at the tender age of 14.

Check out London Walks, http://www.walks.com/, they appeal to a wide range of interests, include museums, galleries, and even a Jack the Ripper walk.  Its a great way to see London.  I feel that I never knew London until I started taking the walks.  The guides are superb!


----------



## somerville (Apr 16, 2008)

I have been to the London Zoo.  It is not large and the admission price is high.  I would definitely skip it.  I concur with those who have suggested the British Museum and the art galleries.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2008)

I think you have a really good mix of activities scheduled and only you can really decide on the specifics.  London Zoo is quite compact, certainly not on the huge scale of some zoos so actually may be better than most for your daughter.
It's all very well people saying they regret not seeing more historical locations etc when they were in London as teenagers.  If they think back to when they were _actually there_ would they have felt the same?  I hated anything to do with history when I was in my teens and I think being dragged around museums etc for a week would have entrenched that feeling.  Your itinerary, with bite size chunks, interspersed with "more interesting" activities is perfect.
My only concern is where you will find anywhere open to get something to eat when you get into London.  If the flight doesn't land until 8:30 it's probably going to be 10:30 or 11pm before you are sorted into your accommodation.  The only places you are likely to find open will be McD's or takeaways.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone!  All of your input is so valuable.  

Lines are not our friend, so if they are as long at Tussaud's as they were when I was there with my son, then perhaps we'll end up doing something else.  (Of course, when my son and I were there, it was 100 degrees outside and everyone just wanted to be indoors!)  However, even two years later, my son still says that he enjoyed Tussaud's a lot even with the 90 minute wait to get in.

I'll try to get us to the British Museum and maybe skip the zoo.  I'm actually concerned that I've packed in too much, so have to work on that....

P.S.  Keith...thanks so much for the concern about the food at night.  I'm working out that one right now!


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> I'm actually concerned that I've packed in too much, so have to work on that....



If you use your itinerary as a guide rather than a 'must do list' set in stone you'll be fine. I think it's better to have an extensive list of possible things to do in advance than to spend half your time on-site wondering about what's available.
You'll obviously juggle the actual day's activities depending on the weather anyway.  You'll be surprised to hear that it's not always 100 degrees and sunny in London.  
I know from personal experience how easily the "Plan for Today" can go out the window.  A few years ago in Vancouver we planned to spend an hour or so in Stanley Park.  We got there mid-morning and just managed to grab the last tram/trolley out in the evening!  Plans were shot but we'd had a great day.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 17, 2008)

*BA London Eye*

The cheapest way to see this attraction is to buy the tickets on line in advance but then you risk having tickets in a rain storm since they do not allow for weather problems.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you still get into the Queens gallery at Buckingham Palace?  Also the Royal Mews (which is right there also).  If they have not been shut down because of terrorists then I would think they would be good to tour with a 14 year old girl since the mews has horses, and the picture gallery usually has a selection of the Royal collection and all the royal connections might impress a 14 year old.  Just a thought.

If you go to Kensington Palace you can see the Diana fountain/memorial- though your daughter may be too young to remember Princess Diana.  That is fairly close to Harrods.

If you go to St Pauls do go up to the dome if it is good weather- it is a bit of a climb but well worth the effort.  The Monument for the fire of 1666 is near there too and can be climbed but it is now almost completely surrounded so you can't really see anything.

Greenwich is a bit far out and probably not worth the trip.  Hampton Court would be a more worthwhile trip but also a bit far.

I remember being taken to the Hard Rock Cafe as a small child when it was first opened (my friends father was a lawyer for one of the owners)- I have to say that it wasn't of any great interest to me then and I think it is much more crowded and touristy now.  I wouldn't go in but if your daughter insists just stand outside and take in the atmosphere- then leave quickly.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 21, 2008)

Keitht said:


> My only concern is where you will find anywhere open to get something to eat when you get into London.  If the flight doesn't land until 8:30 it's probably going to be 10:30 or 11pm before you are sorted into your accommodation.  The only places you are likely to find open will be McD's or takeaways.



How about around the Leicester Square area?  That place seems to be pretty hopping late into the night, and I think there were a couple of restaurants (an Asian restaurant and one that sold Cornish Pasties) right down the street from there that were open pretty late, as well as a couple of late-night bar/restaurants right in the square.  Or just pick something up at the small M&S in Heathrow Airport and take it to the room to heat and eat.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 22, 2008)

Hoc said:


> How about around the Leicester Square area?  That place seems to be pretty hopping late into the night, and I think there were a couple of restaurants (an Asian restaurant and one that sold Cornish Pasties) right down the street from there that were open pretty late, as well as a couple of late-night bar/restaurants right in the square.  Or just pick something up at the small M&S in Heathrow Airport and take it to the room to heat and eat.



We tried to eat late in Leicester Square without much success.  I'd concur with your recommendation to pick up something at the Marks and Spencer at the airport.  Better that than nothing!  FWIW, we ate alot of M&S breakfast during our visit. 

Deb


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 22, 2008)

Keitht said:


> ...If the flight doesn't land until 8:30 it's probably going to be 10:30 or 11pm before you are sorted into your accommodation. The only places you are likely to find open will be McD's or takeaways.


 
Keith's post made me remember going to the Ritz London for dinner with reservations at 7:30 p.m.  My daughter and I arrived on time and walked into a beautiful huge dining room ... but we were the only people there for dinner at that time.  We had servers coming at us from every angle ... while next door the late 'tea time' people were having great fun.  About an hour later the restaurant filled up fast and when we left at about 10 p.m. there were still people arriving and there wasn't an empty seat.  

My experience is that people eat later in Europe than we do ... and in Rome it was even later than the UK.  It does make you wonder what time they get up for work ... or if they can go home mid-day for siesta?  

Brian

PS...it was a wonderful dinner, the most expensive we had in UK, and i had Steak Diane - something I haven't enjoyed for at least 20 years before that event.  I must admit, the other UK restaurants weren't as good.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 23, 2008)

*meal*

Pwrshift-Today you could probably get the same meal for only the price of a second mortgage.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 23, 2008)

Jimster said:


> Pwrshift-Today you could probably get the same meal for only the price of a second mortgage.



Only if it were in Euros. If ti were Dollars, it would be a First Mortgage. 

Cheers


----------



## MaryH (Apr 28, 2008)

If you really want to eat late around Leicester Square, some of the none fast food are the restaurants in nearby chinatown.  

My body clock was really screwed up one trip and I crashed in the afternoon on the day I arrived and woke up around 10pm.  I went over the Leicester square and walked around and some of those open at just before midnight are the fast food or bad chain restaurants.  Took a stroll through chinatown and found 1 place that was open till 2am and there were a couple of others that were open till 3 or 4am but not many Chinese people in there so I passed.


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sharon I would skip Madame Troussads, the zoo and the science museum all which can be done here. Definitely go to British Museum and at least do a guided tour to hit the highlights if nothing else. We did the Original Walks tour and then stayed. My daughter enjoyed at ages 7 and 11 and I think it contributed to her ldevelopment of a love for history. You could also do a Jack the Ripper tour at night. Bath is an easy day trip too.


----------



## will565 (May 2, 2008)

I think that you have a lot planned to do, in fact maybe too much. I would recommend that you allow time for Tralfager and Leicester Square, piccadilly circus. Harrod's, Westiminster abbey, Buckingham palace. The Eye of London is a great way to see the city...if its not raining or foggy, if so pass on the ride. Portobello Road is very crowded, probaly too much for your daughter.  Your fear of missing so much may result in a schedule that in the end will leave without time to get the true feel of London.


----------



## Ann (May 2, 2008)

*London sights*

I also have a teen, and I thought taking her to Harry Potter film sights might be fun for all of us.  There are tours that  specialize in them.   I think the NYTimes travel recently had an article "36 Hours in London," with sights, such as Sherlock Holmes house/museum.  Includes restaurants.


----------



## herindoors911 (May 10, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  All of your input is so valuable.
> 
> Lines are not our friend, so if they are as long at Tussaud's as they were when I was there with my son, then perhaps we'll end up doing something else.  (Of course, when my son and I were there, it was 100 degrees outside and everyone just wanted to be indoors!)  However, even two years later, my son still says that he enjoyed Tussaud's a lot even with the 90 minute wait to get in.
> 
> ...



I don't believe anyone has mentioned the mummies/egyptian exhibition at the British Museum?   Our 14 year old was fascinated, especially as she was studying Egypt at school.

If your daughter wants to see edge of fashion, then I would recommend Portobello road.   It is four markets in one.   The antique market leads into a fruit and veg market.  Keep walking, and you come to the edgy clothes market.  Whatever is new and incoming will be there.   The market splits off to the left.     If you continued to keep walking, you would come to a second-hand/junk/not so expensive antique market.    Not worth seeing if you don't like garage sales/second hand stores.   

In all british markets, keep a good watch on your valuables.  Portobello has pickpockets as well as Petticoat Lane.    

A walk down Oxford Street from the Marble Arch end is good for shopping too!


----------



## herindoors911 (May 10, 2008)

tlwmkw said:


> Can you still get into the Queens gallery at Buckingham Palace?  Also the Royal Mews (which is right there also).  If they have not been shut down because of terrorists then I would think they would be good to tour with a 14 year old girl since the mews has horses, and the picture gallery usually has a selection of the Royal collection and all the royal connections might impress a 14 year old.  Just a thought.
> 
> If you go to Kensington Palace you can see the Diana fountain/memorial- though your daughter may be too young to remember Princess Diana.  That is fairly close to Harrods.
> 
> ...




I believe Buckingham Palace is only open in the summer when the Queen isn't there.   Tickets have to be purchased ahead of time and the numbers are limited for the time showing on the ticket.   Expect to go through security.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 11, 2008)

Perl the British Museum was mentioned several times. There are so many items that are important to history there and you are right students will remember them as they come up in history classes. To me its as much a must see as the Tower of London.


----------

